
The world according to Android - acangiano
http://antoniocangiano.com/2010/06/02/the-world-according-to-android/
======
biafra
Maybe Google was hoping some other "market app" would take over and get
adopted by handset makers or carriers. It's not googles core business to sell
apps worldwide. There are a lot of other market apps out there.

